# Japanese Language in DXB, where can i study??



## gerome84 (Jul 3, 2010)

Greetings!

I am an expat here in DXB and i am interested in working in JAPAN.. 
Does anybody know where i can study japanese language that costs not that much? Because b4 applying for any japanese job, we should learn their language. can someone help me what to do first?


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

gerome84 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am an expat here in DXB and i am interested in working in JAPAN..
> Does anybody know where i can study japanese language that costs not that much? Because b4 applying for any japanese job, we should learn their language. can someone help me what to do first?



abudhabi embassy is offering nihongo classes but there is nothing at their consulate here. Check the website eton.ac as they offer languages there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gerome84 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I am an expat here in DXB and i am interested in working in JAPAN..
> Does anybody know where i can study japanese language that costs not that much? Because b4 applying for any japanese job, we should learn their language. can someone help me what to do first?


There are several langage schools in Dubai, including Eton Instutite in Knowledge Village and Berlitz on the Beach Road.

-


----------



## gerome84 (Jul 3, 2010)

chay14ph said:


> abudhabi embassy is offering nihongo classes but there is nothing at their consulate here. Check the website eton.ac as they offer languages there.


Thanks guys for the replies, 

One more thing, do have any idea where can i apply work @ Japan here in Dubai? Ill be preparing myself after i study their language.

Cheers!


----------



## gerome84 (Jul 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are several langage schools in Dubai, including Eton Instutite in Knowledge Village and Berlitz on the Beach Road.
> 
> -


Thanks guys for the replies, 

One more thing, do have any idea where can i apply work @ Japan here in Dubai? Ill be preparing myself after i study their language.

Cheers!


----------

